# Tumbling.



## lil digger (May 10, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering what ( If there is ) A cheaper way to tumble our bottles without  using copper?


----------



## GuntherHess (May 10, 2011)

glass beads work but its pretty durn slow compared to copper.


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2011)

I'm gaining a new appreciation for tumblers. Not that I have one, but I've been doing the cut copper wire, put a handful in the bottle add liquid soap, cork, and then shake, shake. Shake a whole lot more till yer arm is sore. That 140 some year old dried contents and assorted crud really gives you a run for some shaking.

 Am I the only person that does this? I'm beginning to question this method, but my biceps are diggin it. [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 10, 2011)

Why, YES I DO


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> I'm gaining a new appreciation for tumblers. Not that I have one, but I've been doing the cut copper wire, put a handful in the bottle add liquid soap, cork, and then shake, shake. Shake a whole lot more till yer arm is sore. That 140 some year old dried contents and assorted crud really gives you a run for some shaking.
> 
> Am I the only person that does this? I'm beginning to question this method, but my biceps are diggin it. [8D]


 I do this because of Charlie who had a post about it when I joined 2 years ago, that guys a genius...[:-]


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2011)

> I do this because of Charlie who had a post about it when I joined 2 years ago, that guys a genius...[:-]


 
 Quite right, Jim,

 And, convivial as all get out...

 I musta read that post too. It took me nearly 2 years to adapt Charlie's method. It certainly does work well, though sometimes really slowly, but Shirley.

 Why do you think blobbottlebob never finished that story? George just plunged into the drink, and then...


----------

